# New Eskrima class in Durham, UK



## LabanB (Mar 14, 2013)

New Eskrima class will be starting at Chester Le Street Community Centre,  Newcastle Road, ClS, DH3 3TS, Saturday 4th May, 10am-12noon. Instructor has  trained in the Phillipines with the top Doce Pares instructors, as well as many  top Eskrima/Kali/Arnis instructors in Europe and from America. We'll be covering  every elements of the Filipino Martial Arts; single and double weapons (sticks  and knives); empty hand (boxing, kickboxing, grappling, trapping); armoured  sparring and FMA based self defence. 

Contact me (Bill Lowery) on 07834465817, labanb@excite.com,  labanb.moonfruit.com for more details.


----------

